# Washing car without a hose pipe?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking for advice on the best way to go about this, all the water I will use will be carried downstairs?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Presuming you’re in a flat ? 

What floor you on ? Can you run a hose pipe out of the window - even if it’s just for filling up with water ? 

I used to use a plastic garden watering can (without a nozzle) years back when we didn’t have a hose pipe and worked very well got rinsing off...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I used to use a watering can as well for rinsing off.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I used to use a watering can as well for rinsing off.


The good old days...


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

When I lived in a terraced town house, I used to use one of these (I didn't use the brush! :doublesho) :-










Granted it wouldn't clean a FILTHY car without a couple of refills and it's never going to be as good as a hose or pressure washer, but I would take the car to a local jet wash to rinse off anything really filthy before I started if the car was really bad.

After browsing trying to find the one I bought, I've noticed you can buy 10 litre capacity ones now too, so even better!

Watering can for a rinse is really good though, I've done that before too.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Bosch Home and Garden - EasyAquatak 120 High Pressure Washer


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Poor girl needs to switch to a burger diet sooner rather than later or that little Bosch chappie is gonna blow her through the fence.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

Running a hose/elec will probably be a nono, so it looks like manual labour is the way forward!!!!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Try ONR wash method? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How about a Worx hydroshot










I've used one for a couple of years doing 1-3 cars weekly.
It's still going strong so pretty durable.
Water flow can't match a hose or proper pressure washer but you can do a decent touchless prewash, jet the arches and undercarriage (if you buy the angled tip).


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

ONR is certainly the summer solution (most of spring and autum too). I’ve heard others use it in the winter but I personally wouldn’t try that.


----------

